# Been lurkin a while, thought i'd join...



## moni love (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi everyone.  Great site you have goin on here.  

(im msimone from mua)


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 31, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 31, 2005)

Hehehe Moni in the middle...Moni in the middle...

Welcome to Specktra Moni!!


----------



## moni love (Apr 1, 2005)

lol not a lot of ppl know of Moni Love.... (i guess we are old LOL) 
 8)


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moni love* 
_lol not a lot of ppl know of Moni Love.... (i guess we are old LOL) 
 8)_

 
LOL unfotunately Yes! I remember it being a hit when I was in highschool! One hit wonder...But love the british accent!


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

